
You may be surprised at who tips the most generously in Ubers (and who doesn’t) - mcenedella
https://www.theladders.com/career-advice/you-may-be-surprised-at-who-tips-the-most-generously-in-ubers-and-who-doesnt/
======
Merrill
This doesn't appear to include tipping in cash, only tips include in the
payment via Uber.

